# Einstieg in die SimRacer Welt



## WaldemarE (3. Januar 2011)

Moin Moin,

da ich mir vorgenommen habe in die SimRacer-Welt einzusteigen frage ich mich in welchen game z.z. am meisten los ist und eine große Fan/Mod gemeinde hat!

diese games sind mir eingefallen nur weis ich nich ob da was los ist und es auch lange so bleibt:

GTR 1/2 o. evo
NfS: Shift
F1: 2010 

was gibts da noch außer Life for Speed, rFactor oder iRacing

Als Wheel wird entweder das Logitech G27 oder das Fanatec GT3 RS V2 dienen.


----------



## HolySh!t (3. Januar 2011)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> NfS: Shift
> F1: 2010


Sind keine Simracer 
Mehr so was für die breite Masse.
Bei der GTR Reihe oder rFactor bis du schon sehr richtig


----------



## moonrail (3. Januar 2011)

Am meisten los ist nach wie vor in rFactor; bei GTR 2 und Evo ist aber auch noch einiges los. 
Racingleagues gibts für alle drei Simulationen.
iRacing ist mit monatlichen Kosten verbunden, würde ich also für den Anfang nicht empfehlen, wer weiß, ob es dir auf Dauer taugt?

Ansonsten schau dich mal auf den entsprechenden Seiten und in deren Foren um; GTR4u.de, Nogripracing.com, die verschiedenen Buden (z.B. Weissbierbude.de), VirtualR.net, Simracingworld.com, etc etc...

Und nimm bitte Abstand von dem Gedanken, F1 2010/Shift wären Simulationen.


----------



## steffen0278 (6. Januar 2011)

Vor allem solltest du dir, wenn du in die Simwelt abtauchen willst, viel Zeit nehmen. 

Um auf den Geschmack zu kommen, sieh dir am Samstag Abend doch einfach ein Rennen an.

Wir fahren Samstag 4h Spa mit rFactor.

Den Livestream mit Kommentatoren gibts hier:

Simrace.TV: News


----------



## brennmeister0815 (10. Januar 2011)

Hallo WaldemarE,
schön, Dich demnächst in der SimRacing-Gemeinde begrüßen zu können! Also zur Sache mit dem „richtigen“ Spiel möchte ich mich meinen Vorrednern -teilweise- anschließen. Die gemeinhin proklamierte Mär, Need for Speed Shift sei keine Simulation stimmt so *nicht*. Tatsächlich erhebt Shift sehr wohl einen SimRacing-Anspruch, bietet aber eine recht einfache Zugänglichkeit, die „Einarbeitungszeit“ ist überschaubar. Wer es -noch- realistischer haben möchte, kann aus einer Vielzahl von Mods wählen, welche Du z.B. hier findest:
NFS Shift: Sharper Tyres Mod = neue Real Cars Mod! | Visual-Gamer.de
Jetzt noch bei Need for Speed Shift einzusteigen kann ich nicht mehr empfehlen, der Nachfolger steht in den Startlöchern:
Need for Speed Shift 2 Unleashed: Releasetermin steht fest - electronic arts, release-termin, need for speed shift 2
Wenn Du die Zeit und Muße hast, Dich richtig einzuarbeiten, dann versuche es mit rFactor oder ähnlichen „Kalibern“. Die Richtige Anlaufstelle wäre zum Bleistift diese:
Das Portal für virtuellen Motorsport in Deutschland - Home - Virtual Racing e.V.
Dann wäre noch die Frage des „richtigen“ Lenkrades. Da Du das *Fanatec Porsche 911 GT3 RS V2* in Betracht ziehst, findet dies meine absolute Zustimmung. Ich selber habe dieses Lenkrad mit *Clubsport-Pedalen* und bin nach wie vor begeistert! Alleine schon der Alcantara-Bezug, traumhaft, ein echter Handschmeichler. Die Clubsport-Pedalen sind ebenfalls über jeden Zweifel erhaben! Etwas besseres ist derzeit für Simracing nicht zu haben, es sei denn, man mag „Exoten-Hardware“:
FREX GP International
M.E. ist das Lenkrad von Fanatec, insbesondere in der Version 2, das Bessere, weil die Kofigurierbarkeit der Pedalen (fast) ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal ist:
YouTube - Video Tutorial For Fanatec Clubsport Pedals
Versuche das mal mit den Pedalen von Logitech…
Kurzum: In Sachen Optik, Haptik, Handling ist das Fanatec die bessere Wahl, wenn es das verfügbare Budget zulässt.
Darüberhinaus kann ich, in Hinblick Anschaffungskosten zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt, zum SimRacing ein Triple-Monitor-Setup sehr empfehlen. Auch dies habe ich seit zirka einem Jahr und es macht Sinn und Spaß!
YouTube - Fanatec E-Motion Rennsport Cockpit & Need for Speed Shift
Muss ja nicht gleich (auch) das RennSport Cockpit sein…
Ich hoffe, dass ich Dir weiterhelfen konnte, von hier aus schon mal viel Spaß!


----------



## steffen0278 (14. Januar 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Tatsächlich erhebt Shift sehr wohl einen SimRacing-Anspruch,




Ich weis nicht. Aber wenn ich fürs Rammen Punkte bekomme, ist das für mich kein SimRacing


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. Januar 2011)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht. Aber wenn ich fürs Rammen Punkte bekomme, ist das für mich kein SimRacing


Jaja,  man(n) kann alles auf die Goldwaage legen. An dieser Stelle möchte ich anmerken, dass auch Sim-Schwergewichte wie rFactor auch "nur" Spiele sind. Man ist ja virtuell unterwegs. So weit so klar.
Desweiteren: Wo steht geschrieben, dass Realitätsanspruch und Spaß sich ausschließen (müssen)? Wie heißt der Werbespruch von BMW? "Freude am Fahren".


----------



## Schmiddy (19. Januar 2011)

www.bierbuden.de - die freundlichen Sim-Race-Server
Ich persönlich fahre auf der pilsbierbude.
Falls du interesse hast schreib mich einfach per PN an.
Ist eine nette un faire Gemeinde bei der fast zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit was los ist.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (20. Januar 2011)

Schmiddy schrieb:


> www.bierbuden.de - die freundlichen Sim-Race-Server
> Ich persönlich fahre auf der pilsbierbude.


Ahhh, interessant  Wat det nich' allet jibt  Na mal schauen, bin offen für einiges- nicht alles  Denn wer nach allen Seiten offen ist, kann nicht ganz dicht sein 
Finden sich da auch bereits besagte just 4 fun-Racer, oder ist es auch so 'ne Hardcore-Gemeinschaft 
Bin gestern -wieder- ganz böse "vertrimmt" worden
ESL: Need For Speed: Shift 1on1 Ladder - Europe - ESL - The eSports League
Jaja, SHIFT, nicht GTR2, rFactor... Dennoch deprimierend, auch wenn ich gegen Freizeit-"Profi"-Simracer verloren habe...  Mangels ausreichend Zeit sehe ich meine Chancen, mich bei rFactor & Co. überhaupt zu etablieren gleich Null


----------



## Schmiddy (20. Januar 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Ahhh, interessant  Wat det nich' allet jibt  Na mal schauen, bin offen für einiges- nicht alles  Denn wer nach allen Seiten offen ist, kann nicht ganz dicht sein
> Finden sich da auch bereits besagte just 4 fun-Racer, oder ist es auch so 'ne Hardcore-Gemeinschaft



Also die Pilsbierbude und die Buden auch im Allgemeinen haben immer ein paar Server stehen, auf denen verschiedenste Strecken und Fahrzeuge gefahren werden. Um mitfahrn zu können braucht man natürlich all diese Zusatzstrecken und Autos. Dafür gibts es den Autoupdater, ein kleines nützliches Programm, welches nach Ausführung immer alles aktuell hält. Generell ist alles kostenlos, man freut sich jedoch auch über Spenden sehr. Es gilt der Grundsatz der Fairness: Also dass man sich entschuldigt und wartet, wenn man jemanden abgeschossen hat. Wrecker sind allerdings gänzlich unerwünscht! Erleichtert wird die Kommunikation über einen ständig offenen Teamspeakserver. Wenn es Probleme gibt - dort bekommt man immer Hilfe, denn alle sind sehr nett. 2 Mal wöchentlich ( auf der Pilsbierbude Mittwoch und Sammstag Abends) wird ein Event mit längerer Renndauer gefahren. Die Teilnahme steht in der Regel frei und wer dabei ist, ist dabei. Die Ausnahme stellen die Sonderevents wie beispielsweise Teamevents dar. Dort ist dann eine Anmeldung erforderlich. Von den Fahrern her sind alle Könnergruppen vertreten: Vom blutigen Anfänger bis zum Ligafahrer. Einmal jährlich trifft sich dann die Gemeinde an der Nordschleife und man sieht endlich mal die  Leute zu den wohl bekannten Stimmen - Immer ne tolle Sache!

Die Adresse der Buden: www.bierbuden.de - die freundlichen Sim-Race-Server

Ich hoffe ich konnte einen kleinen Eindruck von den Buden vermitteln und ich hoffe ich hab jetzt hier nichts wesentliches vergessen. Falls es noch Fragen gibt, steh ich gerne Rede und Antwort - hier oder per PN.


----------

